
2016 Google Tracker: Everything Google is working on for the new year - cpeterso
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/01/2016-google-tracker-everything-google-is-working-on-for-the-new-year/
======
DrScump
_Ten_ separate ad-laden pages, each hitting at least 4 external analytics
sites.

------
dplgk
Where's VR?

